# New Grill at the White House



## Shawn White (Jul 30, 2005)

I finally broke down and bought a new gasser. My old Broil King residential was 10+ years old and in shameful bad shape. I didn't want to spend the money on parts or the time cleaning and painting ... the aluminum body was warped and the rock grate kept falling down on the burner ... and so on

Centro Stainless 4 Burner Grill

Additional specs: The grill surface is 608 sq in, warming rack 190 sq in ... it's got a grease trap and is on castors. Burners are SS (side burner is brass?). The lid and cooking chamber are double walled SS. The main burner deflectors are SS as well.

I got a nice roti to go with it that also has a 20W halogen light in it ... can't wait to start using the roti and the infrared! The roti say's it's good for up to 10 pounds.

One of my propane tanks is no good to me any more .. it's only got the old style (not OPD) valve. There is a place in town that does reconditioning, I can swap 20 lb tanks for a few bucks.

The first cook went well, figured it should just be burgers in case there was an off taste from it being new. I can't believe how much heat it throws. My old grill has two hot spots and cooking a bunch of burgers entailed rotating burgers over the hot spots. Yeesh.

It ain't a Weber but I'm pretty darn happy. I'm going to get a new grill brush that won't rough up the SS cooking grids.

My old grill said to avoid only using one burner, to use both. Would that be the case with this as well or can I only use one or two burners if I don't have much to cook or want to do indirect?


EDIT:







Specs:

-56,800 BTU main cooking power; 10,000 BTU hide-away side burner; 13,000 BTU rotisserie burner (rotisserie sold separately) 
-Warming drawer 
-Storage cabinet and drawers 
-Four premium stainless steel U-tube burners 
-Solid, stainless steel cooking grids 
-All stainless steel construction 
-Switch-type igniter module (like an indoor gas stove) 
-Partially pre-assembled for faster and easier setup


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 30, 2005)

I get a link for the Canadian tire company when I click that link, Shawn!


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 30, 2005)

funny ... it works for me ....   thanks Greg

full URL:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/assortments/ ... 2770728260

Manual find: Centro Supreme 4-Burner BBQ (propane), reg $799, sale $649

Nav Path: Home Page: > Garden & Patio > BBQs & Accessories > Gas BBQ's >


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 30, 2005)

HERE is what I get when I click either link...hmmmmmmmmmm!!!???


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2005)

I get Canadian Tire's home page. But I'm sure they got your new grill in there somewhere. There's lots of cooks where a good gasser is the perfect tool. Have fun.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2005)

Fine looking grill Shawn, don't mind the technologically challenged, they'll figure it out.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry the links don't work ...  

near the top in the green bar on the Canadian Tire homepage there is an option to search by product #

try: 85-1277-4


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

The link didn't work the first time, but it did the second!!  Beautiful grill Shawn, congratulations!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

yep, she's a beaut!


----------



## Griff (Jul 31, 2005)

Yep, that'll do fine. What are you grilling tonight?

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 31, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Good lord, don't use it!   It'll get dirty!!


 LOL! My wife said the same thing! I told her I would keep it clean then she did a 180º and told me to get out there and cook her something.

Thanks folks for the nice comments.

I did some of the rib-eye medallions from the freezer last night. Man that was quick! I um, over-did them a bit  ... medium to medium well   ... but I'll get used to it.

I would say I greatly prefer grilling over lump in general ... but this is convenient ... and the family will use it when I'm gone ... they were afraid of the old one.

Burgers tonight ... just me and my son for a few days ... tomorrow I want to do a brined pork loin on the roti. Similar to Bruce's but I've got an abundance of blueberries right now, I think I'll use them for the glaze.


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> :rds:  :rds:  :rds:  :rds:  :rds:  :faint:



was it something I said?

if I have the time I'd rather use my kettle clone and lump ... but this grill will be great for lots of things including when I don't have much time ...

Bryan, you sold me on the Weber Summit Gold ... but this was just over 1/4 the price of that D6 at Home Depot Canada .... it'll do   :grin:   <especially when I prefer using lump>

but, sorry if I let ya down buddy!

BTW: where is the dill in that kraut of yours?!  :bbbat:  how'd the shoulder come out <like I have ta ask> .... gad I wish I coulda been there


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2005)

If you like the grill Shawn that's all that matters...it's your $$$, right?? :!:


----------

